# Anyone fancy a knock around East Brighton in a couple of weeks time?????



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2014)

Preferably on a Wednesday as that's my usual day off.....and if somebody had some 2fore1 vouchers, they wouldn't go astray!!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2014)

Or East Sussex National???
Haven't played there for a long time and I think they are doing twilight rounds (after 2pm) for about Â£30.00


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Preferably on a Wednesday as that's my usual day off.....and if somebody had some 2fore1 vouchers, they wouldn't go astray!!


Click to expand...

I have a green free voucher which was with mag recently going to waste so just pm address and I'll post it to you. Ok for east Brighton but no use for Sussex national.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2014)

No good for me Rob, but looking forward to beating you again when we play at Sundridge.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			I have a green free voucher which was with mag recently going to waste so just pm address and I'll post it to you. Ok for east Brighton but no use for Sussex national.
		
Click to expand...

That's a very kind offer but I think East Sussex is looking "favourite" now. Not much more than East Brighton on one of their twilight schemes and it's a bit closer. Plus James (JustOne) prefers it. I must give him every chance to secure a win.....


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2014)

I wish Rob but I'm marshalling at the World Matchplay - that should be a farce!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I wish Rob but I'm marshalling at the World Matchplay - that should be a farce!
		
Click to expand...

You don't know when it is yet!!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You don't know when it is yet!!
		
Click to expand...

You posted "on a Wednesday in a couple of weeks time" !!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			You posted "on a Wednesday in a couple of weeks time" !!
		
Click to expand...

So let's make it Wednesday 22nd October then.
Just before the clocks go back


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 3, 2014)

Is this still on Rob?

I'm up for it- let me know for definite please mate.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm off on the 29th


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Is this still on Rob?

I'm up for it- let me know for definite please mate.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it's still on Chris, but it's likely to be East Sussex National now rather than East Brighton. Are you still ok with that???
Just waiting to hear back from the club regarding availability.
But it will be Â£30.00 per person (I think) and tee off will be after 1pm.
Let me know.
Rob


----------



## chrisd (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm up for it


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm up for it
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Chris. I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from East Sussex National...

*1. SMIFFY
     2. RAY TAYLOR
     3. CHRISD
     4. JAMES (?)
     5. GOLFMMAD (?)
     6. NORMAN PORRITT
*

Any more? I'm trying to reserve two tee times so have 8 spaces possibly available.


----------



## NST (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I can do the 29th.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 4, 2014)

In for 29th rob


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2014)

It's the 22nd!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 4, 2014)

Dragons den style. I'm out.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in for the 22nd, thanks Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			I'm in for the 22nd, thanks Rob.
		
Click to expand...

Still haven't heard back from East Sussex National so will try to get hold of them today to find out if this is a "goer" or not.
Rob


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 6, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Still haven't heard back from East Sussex National so will try to get hold of them today to find out if this is a "goer" or not.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Im Also free on the 29th


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2014)

Have managed to secure 2 x tee times. 1.30pm and 1.40pm.
Hopefully, if we don't have any 8 or 9's on the cards, we should be able to get round before it gets dark


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2014)

One more place available if anyone else wants to come along to East Sussex National...

*1. SMIFFY
     2. RAY TAYLOR
     3. CHRISD
     4. JAMES 
     5. GOLFMMAD 
     6. NORMAN PORRITT
     7. TOM CHRISTMAS
*


----------



## Leftie (Oct 7, 2014)

Things have changed Smiffy. I should now be OK for this.  Put me in please.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2014)

And then there were eight!!
Well done lads. As I say, tee off time is 1.30 sharp, might I suggest meeting at the club around 12.30???



*1. SMIFFY
     2. RAY TAYLOR
     3. CHRISD
     4. JUSTONE
     5. GOLFMMAD 
     6. NORMAN PORRITT
     7. TOM CHRISTMAS
     8. LEFTIE
*


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 15, 2014)

Just to confirm Rob, it is Wednesday the 22nd right?

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Just to confirm Rob, it is Wednesday the 22nd right?

Looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

You are correct Chris.
Plan to get to the course about 12.30 if possible and meet up in the Pro Shop?
With a bit of luck, if the course is a bit quiet they might let us get out a little earlier???


----------



## JustOne (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry Rob but it looks like I can't make this :angry:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 17, 2014)

I can't make this so there might be one space available to a forumer,...

Best to check with Smiffy in case he has someone in mind already.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I can't make this so there might be one space available to a forumer,...

Best to check with Smiffy in case he has someone in mind already.
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry that you can't make it James, you'll be sadly missed.
Tom Christmas can't make it anymore, so Greg Lindley steps in for him, but it still means we have one space available if anyone else would like to come along and have a game.
Weather forecast is looking good (fingers crossed!).

*1. SMIFFY
     2. RAY TAYLOR
     3. CHRISD
     4. GOLFMMAD 
     5. NORMAN PORRITT
     6. GREG LINDLEY
     7. LEFTIE
*


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah, a shame James, and as Smiffy said, you'll be sadly missed! 

We could have teamed up again and continued our "Founders Trophy" form!! :thup:

We could of been contenders!........we'd of smashed 'em!!! :fore:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Yeah, a shame James, and as Smiffy said, you'll be sadly missed! 

We could have teamed up again and continued our "Founders Trophy" form!! :thup:

We could of been contenders!........we'd of smashed 'em!!! :fore:
		
Click to expand...


Like at Sundridge last week?


----------



## JustOne (Oct 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Like at Sundridge last week?
		
Click to expand...

I played OK(ish)... apart from EVERY tee shot


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I played OK(ish)... apart from EVERY tee shot 

Click to expand...

Not sure where Smiffy's "we'd have smashed em" came from! Leftie and I took it easy on you so you didn't feel so bad!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Not sure where Smiffy's "we'd have smashed em" came from! Leftie and I took it easy on you so you didn't feel so bad!
		
Click to expand...

It was Chris (Golfmmad) that said that!!

Have now got the eight...

*1. SMIFFY
     2. RAY TAYLOR
     3. NORMAN PORRITT
     4. GREG LINDLEY
     5. CHRISD
     6. GOLFMMAD
     7. LEFTIE
     8. EWAN PORRITT
*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2014)

Bit windy down here this morning (!!!!) but no rain forecast for the majority of the day, winds dying down a bit overnight although still going to be "breezy" tomorrow. Course open, bit of casual water but preferred lies in operation. Should be ok


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Bit windy down here this morning (!!!!) but no rain forecast for the majority of the day, winds dying down a bit overnight although still going to be "breezy" tomorrow. Course open, bit of casual water but preferred lies in operation. Should be ok


Click to expand...

Do they allow floats and water wings?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Do they allow floats and water wings?
		
Click to expand...

We'll be fine Chris


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			We'll be fine Chris


Click to expand...


No problem!

Remembered Garmin


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2014)

What time are we meeting up?


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 21, 2014)

chrisd said:



			What time are we meeting up?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Rob said 12.30 in the clubhouse.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			I'm sure Rob said 12.30 in the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

That'll do nicely, thanks Chris


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 21, 2014)

chrisd said:



			That'll do nicely, thanks Chris
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it!  :thup: :fore:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2014)

12.30 in the pro shop lads....


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2014)

Not too bad down here this morning. Nice clear skies and the wind has died down considerably. If it stays like this, we've had a result! Course conditions are a bit of standing water and a few bunkers out of action.


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 22, 2014)

Have a good one chaps:thup:did you get your new irons rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Have a good one chaps:thup:did you get your new irons rob?
		
Click to expand...

No mate. Still waiting. Showing "suspended order" on their website, I rang them on Monday to find out what that meant as it was a new one on me, girl said they were just waiting for them to come into stock. She said she would phone me on Friday to update me on the situation. Then I got an email this morning from them saying that unfortunately they were out of stock of them and if I wanted to cancel, or order something else, to get in touch!!
Will wait to see what she says on Friday.
I can wait. I haven't got any more golf fixed up until the end of November so no particular hurry, but I'm looking forward to giving them a clout.
I "borrowed" my Cobras back from my boss


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 22, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			No mate. Still waiting. Showing "suspended order" on their website, I rang them on Monday to find out what that meant as it was a new one on me, girl said they were just waiting for them to come into stock. She said she would phone me on Friday to update me on the situation. Then I got an email this morning from them saying that unfortunately they were out of stock of them and if I wanted to cancel, or order something else, to get in touch!!
Will wait to see what she says on Friday.
I can wait. I haven't got any more golf fixed up until the end of November so no particular hurry, but I'm looking forward to giving them a clout.
I "borrowed" my Cobras back from my boss


Click to expand...

Have a look at them xhot2 irons if you don't get the i25 mate,as it's like cheating


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice to see everybody yesterday, just a shame we didn't all get the chance to play together!
Weather was much better than forecast, not a bad day at all, even if the golf didn't match.
Swinging all "armsy" for some reason, so lack of distance and big blocks right were on the cards.
Scabbed my way round for 29 points which bearing in mind how I played I'll take. I've hit the ball much better than that in the past and scored fewer points so just shows how funny this game can be.
Norman and I took Greg and Ray on in a match, ended up losing 2 and 1. Highlight (or should it be low light) of the round for us was we both birdied the 6th but lost it to Greg's eagle! 
Ray ended up eventual winner with 41 points, he really is playing steady golf at the moment off 11 and should hopefully see his handicap get down into single figures before too long.
Thanks everybody for coming along, I look forward to welcoming you all down to Cooden for a game in the not too distant future.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, I enjoyed the company too and given that my golf was awful I console myself that I just matched up to Smiffys 29 points. I was knackered when I got there, I guess 5 days working at the World Matchplay took its toll! I played with Golfmmad (Chris), Leftie and Ewan and had a lovely walk spoiled by trying to make it looked like I could play golf. I occasionally hit a decent drive but my iron play was the worst I can remember for ages.  The highlight was a birdie on the par 5 15th but was swiftly followed by the worst tee shot you've ever witnessed on the par 3 16th. With a 1.30 pm start we did well to get in before nightfall.

Chris and I did manage to overcome Leftie and Ewan in our betterball game and Lefties pension is now Â£5 less! :rofl: thanks guys and next time I will not try and impersonate a golfer!


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 23, 2014)

And it's a big thanks from me too, really enjoyed the day - weren't we lucky with the weather, considering what it was like on Tuesday and today. I'm sure Smiffy has contacts that we know nothing about!! 

Was good to meet and play with Chris (Chrisd) and as I expected, a thoroughly nice chap and much better golfer than I.
Not forgetting Roger (Leftie) who looks younger every time I meet him. We WILL get that game arranged Roger, honest guv!

Thanks for organising Rob and look forward to a game at Cooden very soon! :thup:


----------

